

Amazon Opens Store Inside Facebook, Reveals Next Huge Business For Facebook - yef
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebooks-ecommerce-2010-10

======
Tichy
I don't understand it. What benefit does it add?

~~~
ScottWhigham
Well, what if - and I'm stretching here - you as the seller could make deals
that were only found/purchasable within Facebook? If Pampers gave a $5 coupon
only to FB users, that would make it work, wouldn't it? In other words, if you
went to amazon.com and browsed Pampers, you would not get that same discount

~~~
Tichy
Why would Amazon encourage me to shop on Facebook instead of Amazon, though?

~~~
ScottWhigham
I'm not sure that Amazon would but maybe the companies that develop the
products might have a promo for building their Facebook page? I don't think
it's really all that hard to think of a reason.

